# Smallest Fireplace Insert available?



## WasteManagement (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a very small pre-fab fireplace I'm wanting to put a wood insert in....does anyone know the smallest one available?


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 24, 2010)

My Colonial is pretty small but if a pre-fab fireplace is what I think it is, you might need to look at the zero clearance inserts. I seen some nice Buck zero clearance inserts on their site the other night. Maybe someone who knows what their talkin about will chime in lol


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm new to this....I can post a picture...I think its a pre-fab.....


----------



## FyreBug (Oct 24, 2010)

If you look for a particular unit always make sure to download all the dimensions first from the manufacturers web site. Typically the best thing to do is to download the owners manual since it gives you a full pictures. 

The following will fit almost any fireplaces:

Century CW2500 http://www.century-heating.com/product.aspx?CategoId=7&Id=522

Drolet Escape 1400-I http://www.drolet.ca/product.aspx?CategoId=7&Id=428

Enerzone Solution 1.8-I http://enerzone-intl.com/product.aspx?CategoId=7&Id=418

Osburn 1100 http://www.osburn-mfg.com/product.aspx?CategoId=7&Id=441

Hopes this Helps.


----------



## begreen (Oct 24, 2010)

WasteManagement said:
			
		

> I'm new to this....I can post a picture...I think its a pre-fab.....



A picture will help. We will also need the fireplace opening dimensions and depth.


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 24, 2010)

I tried to send the pictures...but it's saying my attachment is too large....I would be glad to email them....  The width in the front is about 30.5 inches and in the back it is 18.5 inches.  The height is a little over 20 inches and the depth is 15 inches.   The fireplace slants in toward the back........ Like I said I'm new at this....but I really would like to get a insert put in....any help would be appreciated....

Thanks...


----------



## begreen (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's some info on posting pictures to the forum: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewannounce/27_2/

Off the bat I am thinking of the Lopi Answer. Tell us a bit more about the size of the area the stove will be in and the total sq ftg you hope to heat. Are you up north in the panhandle and looking for good winter heat, or further south and looking for a bit of chill chasing?


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm about an hour southwest of Ft. Worth....


----------



## begreen (Oct 24, 2010)

That area can still get cold in the winter. How big a space are you trying to heat? How will you be using the insert?


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 25, 2010)

1600 Square feet.....just in winter...heating the living room.....and kitchen.....im desperate...


----------



## WARDNEAL (Oct 25, 2010)

Is your fire box masonry?

I have the Englander 13 nci.


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2010)

The fireplace fit is going to be tight. Here are the Lopi Answer requirements. You will need to measure carefully for fit. It has a sister stove, the Avalon Pendelton that has a 45 deg. back that may fit better in your fireplace. Pictures will help here so that we can see if there are alternatives. 

Another nice small insert is the Country Striker S160. This stove is a bit lower and may fit better. 

Is this your sole source of heat or is there a functioning heating system already installed? Do you have a good supply of well seasoned wood? What is the budget for this stove + installation?


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm trying my best to figure out Picasa.....so far I'm not doing well......    

What about the Pacific Vista insert?? That is the smallest I've found......


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 25, 2010)

My Quadrafire 2700i is pretty small.  It's installed in a Heatilator prefab.

http://www.quadrafire.com/en/Products/2700i-ACC-Wood-Insert.aspx


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2010)

The Vista is a great smaller insert, but I was concerned that with the sloping fireplace roof that it wouldn't fit. It's a deeper insert than some, so I have been suggesting shallower inserts. If it will fit, that would be a nice stove.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 25, 2010)

OP, PM sent


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 25, 2010)

> The Vista is a great smaller insert, but I was concerned that with the sloping fireplace roof that it wouldn’t fit. It’s a deeper insert than some, so I have been suggesting shallower inserts. If it will fit, that would be a nice stove



I think the vista too tall to fit in anyway. He said a bit over 20 inches high, so thats cutting it close on a few of the options.


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 25, 2010)

The slope is on the sides..........not on top (height)...... 

Can someone explain to me how I can measure the height exactly???


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2010)

If the top doesn't slope that is helpful. A little over 20" is confusing. It would be better to give exact measurements to the nearest 1/8" of the fireplace opening, the same for the rear rectangle of the firebox and the exact depth. 

But it's also important to know that the installer needs a bit of room to reach around to connect the stove to the flue liner. When clearances are tight, this gets pretty difficult.


----------



## krex1010 (Oct 25, 2010)

Regency and Hampton have some nice small insert models. I am not sure if they will fit but you can check them out. The Hampton is a really nice looking stove in my opinion, the jotul c350 is nice to but it may be too deep. And the small Napoleon insert is adjustable as far as how deep you want to install it.


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 25, 2010)

The Fireplace guy I'm dealing with has been over to the house a few times to measure....he believes the Avalon Pendleton might work, but is not 100% sure due to the height issue.....he told me if I could find any other smaller inserts on the internet to tell him about it......so thats why I've come here....


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you get my PM WasteManagement on how to post pics? I got my Colonial cause I thought it was gonna be tight after measuring I dont know how many times an I got all kinds of room to work with. Jus dont rush into anything


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 25, 2010)

I sent them via email to BeGreen the other moderator.....He says he will post them for me....I think....

Thanks....


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry, it hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## oconnor (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you considered a hearth stove instead of an insert?  Something like the Jotul QT 100 Nordic might fit better than an insert.

My insert was a tight fit, but the installer widened the firebox at the back.  My pics are linked below if you are interested.  With a big enough hammer, some mortar and firebrick, anything can fit eventually


----------



## FyreBug (Oct 25, 2010)

Also please provide all the dimensions as mentioned by all the friends here. Make sure to provide the width of the opening and the width at the back as well. This gives us an indication of your 'taper'. For ex. the front opening might be fine but if you have a severe taper then it really narrows the options.


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 25, 2010)

The width in the front is about 30.5 inches and in the back it is 18.5 inches.  The height is about 20 1/2 inches (not sure exactly how to measure the height) and the depth is 15 inches.  The fireplace tapers in…..... 

I resent pictures to Begreen...hopefully he will receive and post them....

Thanks.....


----------



## FyreBug (Oct 25, 2010)

That is a very small fireplace with a strong taper. Of the top of my head i dont know any insert that will fit but once you have your pics and dimensions others might be able to offer suggestions.


----------



## krex1010 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just remembered that regency makes a stove called a hearth heater I believe, it sits right in front of the fireplace but looks like an insert, it only needs like an 8 inch opening for the flue pipe, probably would work perfectly for this small fireplace


----------



## FyreBug (Oct 25, 2010)

I think Krex is right. The Regency unit will fit. 

Check the specifications here: http://www.regency-fire.com/Products/Wood/Wood-Inserts/H2100.aspx#

One of my dealer told me this is a very popular unit.


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2010)

Good suggestion Krex. So far it's looking like the Regency H2100 and the Country Striker are the best fits. Photos gave email a hard time. They were full size and needed to be reduced to a reasonable pixel width. FYI, this is a prefab fireplace.


----------



## krex1010 (Oct 25, 2010)

When I was shopping for a stove last year I think I researched and saw just about every insert known to man, luckily I live in an area with alot of dealers. I'm glad to share what I found in my travels before I forget it all! Lol
And from what I saw all of regency's products seem rock solid, I couldn't fnd anyone that had a bad thing to say about them


----------



## WasteManagement (Oct 25, 2010)

Whats going to be the difference between the Country striker and the Regency Hearth Heater???


----------



## krex1010 (Oct 25, 2010)

WasteManagement said:
			
		

> Whats going to be the difference between the Country striker and the Regency Hearth Heater???


The regency unit looks like it sits out a bit further, which means more exposed surface area and more radiant heat, the country striker doesn't sit out as far, I don't think it does, I am judging by the pics on their website, this means less radiant heat but it takes up less space on your hearth. Check out the websites and see which makes the most sense. Heat output is probably a little greater with the regency, both seem to have similar firebox sizes. I can't speak for the quality of the country striker because I have never seen one.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you check out the CI1200 on the Regency website? Must be new this year.  The dimensions look like they would fit your opening all the way around.  Has a more modern look if you like that style.  The only thing that puzzled me was no mention anywhere regarding a blower.  I imagine it would have a hard time heating the amount of space claimed with no blower and being flush mounted.  Looks like a nice unit though.


----------



## northwinds (Oct 25, 2010)

Might want to also look at Quadra-Fire 2700i.  I had a very small fireplace opening also, and the Quad fit.  

Height is the question mark.  I thought I only had 21", and it requires a shade over 22, so you might
be measuring it short like I did.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Oct 25, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Good suggestion Krex. So far it's looking like the Regency H2100 and the Country Striker are the best fits. Photos gave email a hard time. They were full size and needed to be reduced to a reasonable pixel width. FYI, this is a prefab fireplace.




That looks alot like my Majestic prefab ZC that we had a country striker put in. Yes it was tight and had to have a off set adapter screwed down and sealed to top of the Strikers flue to make it all work


----------

